
“Autism is a spectrum” doesn't mean what many people think it does - veidr
https://theaspergian.com/2019/05/04/its-a-spectrum-doesnt-mean-what-you-think/
======
adolph
_Don’t assume anything about an autistic person._

This is probably valid advise for anyone about anyone else.

Otherwise the author seems to be scolding the world for their misconceptions
about the autism spectrum. My impression about people staking a claim about
being somewhat autistic is that normal people often see shared traits as a
point of friendly commonality which is important for their social sense.

Is there harm in that? Maybe it would be better if people knew more. But is it
more harmful for the non-autistic population to feel they have nothing in
common with autistic people?

